# Best Churchwarden



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

I am in the process of picking out a churchwarden. I have been looking all over the web for a good one, as my b&m only has two stanwells that have tiny bowls. I am currently interested in one of the Stanwell Hans Christian Anderson series.

So here are the questions:

Anyone know of any other really good bent churchwardens?

Anything I should know about this kind of pipe before I buy?

Anyone have a favorite CW that they smoke?

Do you think they will let me smoke this in church and poke people to wake them up?


----------



## jackolantern (Aug 23, 2009)

Imho the best is bjarnes churchwardens. Just have to be patient to find them in stock.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jackolantern said:


> Imho the best is bjarnes churchwardens. Just have to be patient to find them in stock.


Unfortunately Bjarne Nielsen passed away in Feb '08 ... whatever is out there, is it, there will be no more.


----------



## jackolantern (Aug 23, 2009)

the company is still producing though...right?

i'm fairly certain they are still in business.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jackolantern said:


> the company is still producing though...right?
> 
> i'm fairly certain they are still in business.


Nope - the family was unwilling to continue the business and sold off the remainder of the completed pipes to Cup 'O Joes (according to their site at least). Pipes - Bjarne Pipes

The top pipe maker (Johannes Mogens, spelling?) has started his own line, Johs. Pretty good, and virtually identical to the Bjarne style but different, in his own way.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I´m not very happy with my HCA.
Smokes hotter then any of my other pipes and the stem is slightly crooked.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's a Stanwell Rook I just refinished and rebored. Since I got it a few years ago I redilled the airway, added a new stem, redrilled the chamber and finally removed the varnish due to crazing and refinished the whole thing. IMO any freehand makes a good CW just by changing the stem.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MH...beautiful pipe...beautiful job! I guess like all LOTR fans I love churchwardens.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

p&c appears to have a bjarne churchwarden if you are interested:

Bjarne Churchwarden Pipe - Egg

here are a couple more I found online:

Bjarne Churchwarden Pipe - Rustic with Black & Red
https://www.bocabenningtons.com/itemdetails.php?item_id=3220


----------



## jackolantern (Aug 23, 2009)

wow what a tragedy. Bjarne makes some incredible, heavy duty pipes.

Macqueen is also another LOTR type company. Although to be honest i'm not very impressed with their quality. Another option is boswell churchwardens....


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Sav's Clarks Fav is great churchwarden. Churchwardens are one of my fav pipe designs, but they can be expensive, so I only have one, thus far, but the Clark's fav is amazing. Keep the blasma fliter in, and its the coolest, dryest smoke ever. I've smoked from it twice and loved it. One of the few pipes I can smoke all the way to the bottom.

Clay churchwardens are good, too. bought my first clay in lexington,Ma on my 7th grade feildtrip. lol


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Sav's Clarks Fav is great churchwarden.


That's good to know. I have a Sav's Prince of Wales Favorite on order. A little shorter than a true churchwarden I guess, but I love the looks of all of the Fav's line, even the black and white versions.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

I got myself a Nording Partially rusticated pipe at my B&M and they put a church stem in it... its beautiful  I will post pics l8r. thanks for the help


----------



## kopsis (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone Hans Christian Andersen V, smooth or rustic?

Oh, I can't put a link...only two posts before this... :dunno:

But there are good pictures in milantobacco.com (-pipes, -stanwell pipes)


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I sold my churchwarden when i had to give up pipe smoking over a year ago. I really wish I could have held onto it, was a great looking, great smoking pipe. My vote goes towards Bjarne if you can manage to find one.










Sorry about the massive picture.


----------

